# Pong



## Unknown_Energy (16. Apr 2011)

Das ist mein PinballSpiel.
Vor 10min hat es noch funktionier das der Ball das Schild erkennt und zurückfliegt.
Aber nun habe ich ein bisschen am Quellcode herumgebastelt um mehr Funktion zu haben und schon
funktioniert die Erkennung der Schilder nicht.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?;(


```
package Pinball;

import java.awt.BasicStroke;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.awt.image.BufferStrategy;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.Timer;


public class PinballGUI extends javax.swing.JFrame implements ActionListener,KeyListener{


    public PinballGUI() {
        initComponents();
    }


    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        btStart = new javax.swing.JButton();
        tfAusgabe = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        paZeichne = new javax.swing.JPanel();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setAlwaysOnTop(true);

        btStart.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 1, 11)); // NOI18N
        btStart.setText("Start");
        btStart.setToolTipText("");
        btStart.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                btStartActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        getContentPane().add(btStart, java.awt.BorderLayout.PAGE_START);

        tfAusgabe.setEditable(false);
        tfAusgabe.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 1, 18));
        tfAusgabe.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.JTextField.CENTER);
        tfAusgabe.setText("0 : 0");
        tfAusgabe.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                tfAusgabeActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        getContentPane().add(tfAusgabe, java.awt.BorderLayout.PAGE_END);

        javax.swing.GroupLayout paZeichneLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(paZeichne);
        paZeichne.setLayout(paZeichneLayout);
        paZeichneLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            paZeichneLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 411, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        paZeichneLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            paZeichneLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 254, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );

        getContentPane().add(paZeichne, java.awt.BorderLayout.CENTER);

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>

    private BufferStrategy strategy;

    private boolean[] downKeys = new boolean[4];

    final static int UP = 0, DOWN = 1, W = 2, S = 3;


    //Kugel Positionen
    int x = 40,y =100;
    int dx =2,dy=2;
    //Breite und Hoehe des Panels
    int breite,hoehe;
    //Punkte
    int tSpieler =0,tGegner=0;
    //Tastatureingabe
    int tast;
    //Backgroundcolor
    Color bg;
    //Schild1 Positionen
    int posX=10,posY=10;
    //Schild2 Positionen
    int posY2=10;
    //Beenden des Spiels
    boolean stop=false;

    private void btStartActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                        

        //Beenden des Spieles durch weiters Klicken auf den Knopf
        btStart.setText("Beenden");
              
        bg = paZeichne.getBackground();

        hoehe = paZeichne.getHeight();
        breite = paZeichne.getWidth();

        if(stop == true)
        {
            System.exit(0);
        }

        Timer timer = new Timer(10,this);
        timer.start();
        stop = true;
    }                                       

    private void tfAusgabeActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                          
        
    }                                         

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
    {
        //Graphics2D einfügen
        //
        Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) paZeichne.getGraphics();
        
        //Tore zeichnen
        //
        BasicStroke stroke = new BasicStroke(9.0f, BasicStroke.CAP_BUTT,BasicStroke.JOIN_MITER);
        g2.setColor(Color.BLUE);
        g2.setStroke(stroke);

        g2.drawLine(0,0,0,hoehe);
        g2.drawLine(breite,0,breite,hoehe);

        //Überzeichnen der Kugel
        //
        g2.setColor(bg);
        g2.fillOval(x,y,10,10);
        x += dx;
        y += dy;

        //Wenn Ball auf Wand aufprallt
        //
        if(y <= 0)
        {
          dy = -dy;         
        }
        if(y >= hoehe)
        {
          dy = -dy;          
        }
        if(x <= 0)
        {
          dx = -dx;
          tGegner += 1;
          tfAusgabe.setText(tSpieler + " : " + tGegner);
          //Startpunkt des Balls
          x= 40;
          y=hoehe/2;
        }
        if(x >= breite)
        {
          dx = -dx;
          tSpieler += 1;
          tfAusgabe.setText(tSpieler + " : " + tGegner);
          //Startpunkt des Balls
          x= breite-40;
          y= hoehe/2;
        }

        //Zeichnen der Kugel
        //
        g2.setColor(Color.red);
        g2.fillOval(x,y,10,10);

        //Hinzufügen der Tastaturerkennung
        //
        this.addKeyListener(this);
        this.requestFocus();

        //Überzeichnen des Schild1
        //
        g2.setColor(bg);
        g2.fillRect(posX,posY,10,50);

        //Überzeichnen des Schild2
        //
        g2.setColor(bg);
        g2.fillRect(breite-20,posY2,10,50);

        //Tastendruckerkennung Schild1 und Schild2
        //
                if (downKeys[W]) {
                    posY -= 2;
                }

                if (downKeys[S]) {
                    posY += 2;
                }

                if (downKeys[UP]) {
                    posY2 -= 2;
                }

                if (downKeys[DOWN]) {
                    posY2 += 2;
                }


        //Wenn Schild1 Wand berührt soll er stehen bleiben
        //
        //oben
        if(posY < 0)
        {
            posY = 0;
        }
        //unten
        if(posY+50 >= hoehe)
        {
            posY = hoehe-50;
            
        }
         //Wenn Schild2 Wand berührt soll er stehen bleiben
        //
        //oben
        if(posY2 < 0)
        {
            posY2 = 0;
        }
        //unten
        if(posY2+50 >= hoehe)
        {
            posY2 = hoehe-50;

        }

       
        //Zeichnen des Schild1
        //
        g2.setColor(Color.ORANGE);
        g2.fillRect(posX,posY,10,50);

        
        //Zeichnen des Schild2
        //
        g2.setColor(Color.ORANGE);
        g2.fillRect(breite-20,posY2,10,50);

        //Überprüfen ob Schild2 Ball berührt
        //
            if(y >= posY2 && y <= posY2+50 && x == breite-30)
            {
                dx = -dx;
            }
        //Überprüfen ob Schild1 Ball berührt
        //
            if(y >= posY && y <= posY+50 && x == posX+10)
            {
                dx = -dx;
            }
        //Überprüfen wer gewonnen hat
        if(tSpieler == 10)
        {
           JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
           System.exit(0);
        }
        if(tGegner == 10)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
            System.exit(0);
        }
    }



    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new PinballGUI().setVisible(true);
                
            }
        });
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Pinball Version 2 made by Daniel Schweiger\n\nINFO:\nPlayer1: W und S\nPlayer2: Rauf und Runter");
        
    }

    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private javax.swing.JButton btStart;
    private javax.swing.JPanel paZeichne;
    private javax.swing.JTextField tfAusgabe;
    // End of variables declaration

    public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)
    {
    }

    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) 
    {
        tast = e.getKeyCode();
        delegateKeyCommand(e.getKeyCode(), true);

    }

    public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
    {
        delegateKeyCommand(e.getKeyCode(), false);

    }

    private void delegateKeyCommand(int code, boolean isDown)
    {
        switch (code) {

                case KeyEvent.VK_UP:
                    downKeys[UP] = isDown;
                    break;
                case KeyEvent.VK_DOWN:
                    downKeys[DOWN] = isDown;
                    break;
                case KeyEvent.VK_W:
                    downKeys[W] = isDown;
                    break;
                case KeyEvent.VK_S:
                    downKeys[S] = isDown;
                    break;
                default:
                    ;
                }
    }



}
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

Was hast du den geändert ?


----------



## Unknown_Energy (16. Apr 2011)

Cola_Colin hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du den geändert ?



Als ich das BorderLayout auf FreeDesingLayout gestellt habe und die Hintergrundfarbe des Panels geändert habe auf grün hat das nicht mehr funktioniert.
Vielleicht liegt am Layout der Fehler?

Ich arbeite außerdem mit Netbeans.

Versuche mal das Spiel!
Dann wirst du den Fehler erkennen


----------



## Unknown_Energy (17. Apr 2011)

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Volvagia (17. Apr 2011)

```
if(y >= posY2 && y <= posY2+50 && x >= breite-30)
```

Schonmal was von OOP gehört?


----------



## Unknown_Energy (20. Apr 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> ```
> if(y >= posY2 && y <= posY2+50 && x >= breite-30)
> ```
> 
> Schonmal was von OOP gehört?



JA? Was meinst du jetz bin ich etwa zu schlecht?

Kann jemand bitte sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe? Danke!:toll::applaus:


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2011)

das Spiel heßt Pong, nicht Pinball..,

GroupLayout habe ich persönlich nicht zur Verfügung, kann ich nicht testen, mit ohne das und ohne pack() und mit

```
getContentPane().add(tfAusgabe, java.awt.BorderLayout.PAGE_END);
        getContentPane().add(paZeichne, java.awt.BorderLayout.CENTER);
        setSize(400, 400);
```
scheint es bei mir zu funktionieren


----------



## Unknown_Energy (20. Apr 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> das Spiel heßt Pong, nicht Pinball..,
> 
> GroupLayout habe ich persönlich nicht zur Verfügung, kann ich nicht testen, mit ohne das und ohne pack() und mit
> 
> ...



Ja danke jetzt funktioniert es bei mir auch wieder.
Komisch anscheinend hatte es doch etwas mit dem Layout zu tun.
:applaus::toll:


----------

